# NC Senator Kay Hagan Supports Assault Weapons Ban



## bruce333

Copied from another forum:


> Just received this reply from Ms. Hagan regarding renewing the AWB.
> 
> Dear Friend,
> Thank you for contacting me regarding the Federal Assault Weapons Ban. I greatly appreciate hearing your thoughts on this important issue.
> 
> Like you, I have always been an advocate for Second Amendment rights. My family, like the great state of North Carolina, has a long tradition of hunting and gun ownership, and I take great pride in that heritage. During my tenure in the North Carolina Senate I continuously supported the responsible use of firearms. As your United States Senator, I will continue working to protect these fundamental, constitutional rights while opposing onerous restrictions on gun ownership.
> 
> As you may know, the Federal Assault Weapons Ban provision of the Violent Crime Control and Law Enforcement Act of 1994 expired in September of 2004. While I understand the concerns of those who do not wish to see it renewed, *I do support its reauthorization.* During my tenure in the North Carolina Senate, I considered crime prevention a top priority. In discussing this issue with law enforcement officials across the state, they told me this law has been an important tool in preventing crime and keeping our streets safe. National police organizations such as the International Association of Chiefs of Police, the International Brotherhood of Police Officers, and the Fraternal Order of Police have all expressed support for the ban.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting my office. It is truly an honor to represent North Carolina in the United States Senate, and I hope you will not hesitate to contact me in the future should you have any further questions or concerns.
> Sincerely,
> Kay Hagan
> 
> I replied to her email and let her know rather bluntly that she'd lost my vote and many others in the next election.
> 
> Please do the same. Below is her website address. Let her know how you feel.
> 
> www.hagan.senate.gov


----------



## jc27310

*done...*

-jc


----------



## js

Of course she does... She's a democrat.


----------



## Todd

I'm not shocked. So far the actions of all the elected officials lately have made me think voting for their opponents in the last election was the right decision.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Say it's not so! Not good ole Kay.......................


:rip:


----------



## SMann

E-mail to the senator has been sent.


----------



## Barryd

Email sent. I'm afraid she may be another Pelosi.

Barry


----------



## Barryd

*Reply*

I got an email reply frm Sen Hagan today. Just a form letter stating how proud she was to be our senator and how hard she was working. No mention of the original subject.

Barry


----------



## wjbeasleyjr

I shared my opinion with whoever reads her e-mails...because you know she doesn't read them all


----------



## dafapa

Does anyone have a physical copy of her response letter or know of a source that proves what Kay Hagan's position was on the AWB in 2009? She has said nothing this time, and when I called on Monday her office lackey dodged the question by saying "she hasn't seen the bill yet". I believe she's trying to vote for the AWB behind the scenes so preserve her "pro 2nd" image.


----------



## 704livin

*Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution* Armed! Concealed Carry and The American Gun Revolution | 704 Livin


----------



## Garyshome

Hagan's a freakin' Idiot!


----------



## hud35500

Pretty much the same reply I got from Diane Feinstein, another self-serving liberal who is totally ignorant. These idiots will never admit that the 2nd Amendment isn't about hunting. The fact that they blow us off in their replies is a testament to their agenda.


----------



## Ksgunner

This thread is 4 years old, is she still in office?


----------



## bruce333

Ksgunner said:


> This thread is 4 years old, is she still in office?


Yup, 2 more years...


----------



## OGCJason

The most frustrating thing is that crime and gun control have the exact opposite correlation to the one they propose:

More gun control = more crime

Not the tired "more control = less crime" that they claim. So many studies from truly independent research have indicated this. Ultimately though, it's not gun control they're after...it's population control. They just can't sell that so they substituted "population" with the word "gun" to suck in the fools if the world.


----------



## Pistol Pete

A democrat is a democrat is a democrat is a democrat ....................... You get my drift? They have an anti-gun platform and this is what you get no matter what one of them says they are democrats, they back the platform. They are a team.


----------



## desertman

Hopefully with the passage of Obamacare, the sleeping giant will have finally awoken.


----------

